

Show HN: Our IRC bot/logger, BotBot.me - ipmb

Hi everyone! BotBot.me is a side project we've been working on for the last few months. BotBot is an IRC bot and logger with a pretty web interface. To be honest, we're not quite sure what direction to take with the project at the moment and would to hear your feedback.<p>Since we use it internally, our roadmap includes sending SMS/email messages to offline users, providing a "what I missed" view and some 3rd party integrations.<p>You can read a little more about the project and the tech at http://lincolnloop.com/blog/2012/dec/5/introducing-botbot/ and the site lives at https://botbot.me.
======
trythallm
For clickers: <https://botbot.me>

------
gnu8
You seem to have missed the all-important download link.

